
Slate: A framework for building rich text editors in the browser - kylemathews
https://github.com/ianstormtaylor/slate
======
ianstormtaylor
Creator here, didn't expect this to get submitted so soon, but happy to answer
any questions!

~~~
throwaway2016a
This looks really cool. Is there a demo hosted somewhere?

~~~
ianstormtaylor
No live demo yet, but soon!

